# New Splitter From the St. Louis WW Show



## 559dustdesigns

Thanks for the review. I have been eye balling this set for a while and might have to get this splitter kit.


----------



## dfletcher

Nice review, very useful, thanks.

Guess I need to install a splitter on my TS.


----------



## richgreer

This is a very informative review. However, I am more interested in your personal experience with the tool other than "works great". That's what I come to LJ reviews for.


----------



## PhineasWhipsnake

I've been using the previous all-plastic version of this splitter for about 3 years now. They supply a drilling jig for your throat plate (and the drill bit, too), so after your throat plate is drilled you just plug the splitter into the holes. IMHO, this invention almost negates the need for a riving knife, so I feel pretty safe ripping solid wood now, with no particular desire to upgrade my cabinet saw for that safety feature.


----------



## JohnGray

*richgreer*, I really don't know what you want me to say besides "it works great" and it does. Not much else to say except you push wood thru it and it keeps the two pieces apart. After getting hit with a piece of wood that was kicked back, one hit me and one stuck in the wall, before I installed this splitter I still push the wood thru using a feather board, behind the blade, and a "push stick" because I do not want even a "one in one thousand" chance of kick back ever. The one drawback I see is the the splitter will not tilt with the blade.

PS - I had more pictures to post but LJ would only allow me to post 3.


----------



## PineInTheAsh

I'd like you say in your review what the MSRP is and how much you paid for it.

John, I've enjoyed your submissions on LJs. Just can't understand why reviews continue not show the money.
One of the most, if not, the most important aspect to readers of the reviewed item.

Perhaps the Shadow knows, would help if the rest of us did also.

Best,
Peter


----------



## JohnGray

*PineInTheAsh* and other interested parties. The Splitter package cost $32.23 including tax, $29.99 before taxes. And I purchased it from Peachtree WW from Atlanta, GA at the St. Louis WWing Show on 2/12/10.

Peachtree's link to the splitter is: 
http://www.ptreeusa.com/mjsplitter.htm


----------



## Tellefan

John,

Nice review! I see that you too were brave enough to attend the woodworkiing show. What a ZOO!!
The building was way over capacity, they need to move it into a larger hall. The customers were angry because they couldn't find a place to park, let alone there was no where to move once inside and the vendors were nasty because they were overrun with customers.

I've been to many shows but never this one, it was by far the worst and will be my last unless they move it….

David


----------



## PPK

Hi guys - does the Delta unisaw not come with a splitter?? I have a Grizzly table saw (G0691) and it has a nice removable splitter that comes with the saw. It is also attached to the trunnion, so it moves up and down with the blade. I think this makes it way more accurate too, as it eliminates the possibility of the splitter being misaligned due to a poor fit on the insert… Just wondering. Maybe I got lucky with a saw that's got an integral one!


----------

